# California Dreamin



## RiversideSm0ker (Dec 6, 2019)

So I have 19 days to plan my first cook on my new copper kettle. I’m leaning towards a whole chicken cook. Just for fun I would love to hear some suggestions from all of you about what you would cook first if this was your new Weber kettle. I’m super excited about this awesome gift from my wife. I know lots of super tasting meals are in our future. Have a great weekend everyone. 

G


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 7, 2019)

I don't currently have a Kettle. But, when I get one, by this Summer, the recipe below will be my first cook...JJ 





__





						"Pit Chicken" aka "Roadside Chicken" for you West Coast guys...
					

I came across a thread from 2010 and it reminded me of the Pit Chicken my wife and I enjoyed when we first moved to PA. A variation is made at every fund raising Chicken BBQ done at Fire Houses all over the State and at sporadic Roadside Stands. These guys do some amazing food. They basically...



					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## mike243 (Dec 7, 2019)

Steaks for sure, a little hickory a little suckle busters 1836 rub , if you can get some bark from a shag bark hickory tree you will be amazed what a couple of small pieces will do for flavor on any food when hot grilling


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 7, 2019)

I got a new one about six weeks back. 1st-burger, 2nd-steak, 3rd-chicken. Now it's all broke in, did another burger on it last night. I guess if I had to wait 19 days I'd spatch a chicken and indirect it. Make sure to fire it up for a half hour or so with the lid on to break it in before putting on any meat, want to make sure there's no packing cooties or oil anywhere. RAY


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 7, 2019)

Chicken wings!


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 7, 2019)

After reading that pit chicken post I will vote for that!! That’s a great thread 

 chef jimmyj
  I’ll be trying that and 

 pops6927
 state fair version


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Dec 7, 2019)

Well there are already plenty of great suggestions here. I really like that pit chicken idea Jimmy. Even though it’s indirect you are still hands on with the frequent basting and the the veggie follow up. Of course I will be doing several cooks that first week. One of those for sure will be burgers. I haven’t grilled any since I ran out of propane in my old gas grill about two months ago. I really appreciate the input. Keep those ideas coming. 

G


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 7, 2019)

You like Lamb? Spiedie Kabobs, an Upstate NY favorite, are great too. Marinated Lamb Skewers on an Italian Roll, extra Sauce, is delicious. This recipe is from my Aunt in Endicott NY...JJ

*Spiedie Marinade/Sauce*

1/2Cup Olive Oil
2Cup Red Wine Vinegar
1Cup Red Wine
1/2Cup Worcestershire
2T Minced Garlic
1/2tsp Dry Basil
1tsp Dry Oregano
2tsp Dry Parsley
1/2tsp Gran. Garlic
1tsp Gran Onion
1/2tsp Red Pepper Flake
1T Salt
1T Sugar
2tsp Black Pepper

Combine all, Mix well and Divide in half to use for Marinade and Sandwich Sauce.

Makes about 3Cups total.

Cut 4-5Lbs Lamb Leg Meat in 1 inch cubes. Add 1/2 the Marinade/Sauce and Marinate for at least 24 hours or up to 3 days.
Place on Skewers and Grill to desired doneness.
Serve on Italian Roll or Bread with additional Sauce.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 7, 2019)

Congrats on the new kettle, There's no need to do a burn-in on a kettle. Just wash the grate and let her go. Remember it's porcelain. I'm not sure what your tastes are, but if it were me - I go with a fattie or some type of ribs. Whatever you decide on let us know...

Chris


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Dec 7, 2019)

So I have picked up a two pack of whole chickens from Sam’s today. That’s definitely locked in for one of the first cooks. I already have some excellent ground beef on hand for another of those first cooks. I’m seriously thinking about getting a small cast iron pan to cook bacon and other goodies on my kettle. I was looking at some scallops that would pair amazingly with some steaks or the prime rib I am planning on smoking this holiday run. Man this California Dreamin is mighty fun. 

G


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 7, 2019)

Cast iron is great in the Kettle, but my favorite pan is a 15" carbon steel paella pan. Once seasoned, it is non-stick and great for grilling or smoking  everything from veggies to chicken to pizza. I have two and use them constantly outside and in.  Used one twice today; once for a batch of beef jerky and once for dinner to make coconut milk chicken.  Pic below is country rib stew about to go on the Kettle.


----------

